# LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or something



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Would anybody be interested in another gathering this Sunday, June 3? Eclectic and I were thinking we could all have some lunch together, then play some minigolf, and then head down to a tennis court to hit a couple balls (and possibly play bball/pig if there are bball courts nearby), and then, if we're not too exhausted, grab some boba/snacks in the evening. We'll get to planning precise details a little later, but here's the minigolf place: http://golflandsem.com/main.asp

Anyway, let us know if you'd be game. It should be really fun. =D


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Minigolf... Minigolf! Blasphemy! :twak 

Might be fun to "win" at golf for a change though...


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm jealous. Wish I could join this one. I can't wait to go back home in so cal.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

There will always be the third gathering. :b


----------



## bombera42 (May 6, 2007)

i'm in 4 sure as long as its a 4 sure thing...

my AIM is funybuny0003...

or please please please message me wit the info!


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm gonna go


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or somethin*



deoxygenated said:


> I'm jealous. Wish I could join this one. I can't wait to go back home in so cal.


Can't wait to hang out again! We'll definitely plan something when you return.



bombera42 said:


> i'm in 4 sure as long as its a 4 sure thing...
> 
> my AIM is funybuny0003...
> 
> or please please please message me wit the info!


I've replied to your message. Look forward to meeting ya


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dang you. where were this gatherings when i lived in socal :mum


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

What time? I may try and join in.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to do this. What exactly is "pig," btw? Does it involve eating large amounts of food? I can handle that. So Pinkeye, you gonna be there this time? I woke up with a minor eye infection this morning, incidentally.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I ought to be able to make it, so it's a maybe for now.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Is pig a shorter version of horse?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

ebolarama said:


> Is pig a shorter version of horse?


oh woops yeah that's what it's called lol. i don't really play bball so don't really know much about it.

we'll need to find a place with both a tennis and bball court...maybe a local HS or park. someone please bring a bball.

Wow this is pretty ambitious. Hopefully it'll all be a success.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

We could go to Schurr, I have the key to the gym haha. I dunno if it'll open the gate to the tennis courts if they're not open though.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

ebolarama said:


> We could go to Schurr, I have the key to the gym haha. I dunno if it'll open the gate to the tennis courts if they're not open though.


wow nice where's that and what is it?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

It is a high school, kinda near golfland if that is where we're going...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol how did you acquire a key to a HS gym??


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Do I need to bring a tennis racket? I'll play tennis but I hate basketball due to childhood reasons. I have my own putter, I'm curious if they'll charge for that as though as I'll save myself a dollar or whatever with my own. :lol 

I you ever want me to talk too much just ask about golf... I haven't played miniature golf since I was a kid. I bet it's like putting on a carpet though.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or somethin*

Any idea on time of day? :stu


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

How about 12:30 or 1 pm for lunch? If we could decide on a place for food, or we could skip that and just meet up for miniature golf at 2 pm?

Lostsoul, bring your own racket if you have one. I've never played tennis and Spes says he has 2 or 3 rackets, so we could use all the rackets we can get.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Lostsoul said:


> Do I need to bring a tennis racket? I'll play tennis but I hate basketball due to childhood reasons. I have my own putter, I'm curious if they'll charge for that as though as I'll save myself a dollar or whatever with my own. :lol
> 
> I you ever want me to talk too much just ask about golf... I haven't played miniature golf since I was a kid. I bet it's like putting on a carpet though.


Yeah, like Eclectic said, it's best if you could bring a racket if you have one. We're not certain how many people are coming, or if they all have their own rackets, so it would probably be a good idea to have several extra just in case.

Hehe...if you bring your own putter and ball, and if there are enough of us, you just might be able to inconspicuously blend in with the crowd and avoid having to pay anything all together. Just don't brandish it around lol. And hopefully your putter doesn't look too nice or professional. oh yeah...and bring a red, blue, green or dirty white ball lol.



Eclectic said:


> How about 12:30 or 1 pm for lunch? If we could decide on a place for food, or we could skip that and just meet up for miniature golf at 2 pm?
> quote]
> 
> I think that's a great idea. How about let's meet at the Montebello mall food court for lunch? The directions are here: http://www.montebellotowncenter.com/directions.asp
> ...


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, guys. I'm having major car problems and also suffering from a monetary shortage as well, so my answer's turning into more of a "maybe" at this point. I doubt I'll be able to get my car fixed before this weekend, if at all, as an '87 Volvo station wagon hardly seems worth any major repairs. I'm still looking for my tennis racket though.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or somethin*



spasdf said:


> Hey, guys. I'm having major car problems and also suffering from a monetary shortage as well, so my answer's turning into more of a "maybe" at this point. I doubt I'll be able to get my car fixed before this weekend, if at all, as an '87 Volvo station wagon hardly seems worth any major repairs. I'm still looking for my tennis racket though.


If you don't show, the chewbacca mask comes off! :b hehe jk, probably


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

SpesVitae said:


> I think that's a great idea. How about let's meet at the Montebello mall food court for lunch? The directions are here: http://www.montebellotowncenter.com/directions.asp
> I figure with a number of us coming along, it would be best to have a variety of options. Also, the mall is near Golf Land and the tennis courts mentioned by ebolarama.


Good choice for a location, I know exactly where that is!


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Which section of the mall is the food court located? like which department store?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Eclectic said:


> Which section of the mall is the food court located? like which department store?


Hmm I think it's near JCPenny. But it's a small mall so nobody should have trouble finding it. And many of us will have exchanged numbers by then hopefully.


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

I might wanna join in. I'm not much of a mini-golfer so maybe I'll show up to the tennis courts.. i got two rackets and a bunch of balls.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

SpesVitae said:


> Eclectic said:
> 
> 
> > Which section of the mall is the food court located? like which department store?
> ...


You do have SAD right? :lol I'm not too keen about exchanging numbers... My anxiety level is so much better than it was in the past too. You should just share your own number maybe and if anyone needs to call they can.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Invisible13 said:


> I might wanna join in. I'm not much of a mini-golfer so maybe I'll show up to the tennis courts.. i got two rackets and a bunch of balls.


Nice. I really hope you can make yourself visible! We could probably use more balls, too.



Lostsoul said:


> SpesVitae said:
> 
> 
> > Eclectic said:
> ...


 :afr Lol believe me I'm already a miserable, nervous wreck. I'm even deep breathing as I compose this reply. Sigh. A while ago I was a bit depressed and so harnessed enough of my furious energy against SA to force myself to do this. My seeming confidence is really contrived, so just know that when we all meet, inside I'll probably be just as nervous as anyone else. Hmm...but I'm not too keen on answering unknown numbers, so I hope you guys don't mind leaving voice messages! There's gotta be some compromise lol.

Also, weren't you the one who wanted to pioneer an SAS therapy support group? It seems like there may be a decently sized number of brave SASers this time. Here's your opportunity to spearhead everything!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

SpesVitae said:


> :afr Lol believe me I'm already a miserable, nervous wreck. I'm even deep breathing as I compose this reply. Sigh. A while ago I was a bit depressed and so harnessed enough of my furious energy against SA to force myself to do this. My seeming confidence is really contrived, so just know that when we all meet, inside I'll probably be just as nervous as anyone else. Hmm...but I'm not too keen on answering unknown numbers, so I hope you guys don't mind leaving voice messages! There's gotta be some compromise lol.
> 
> Also, weren't you the one who wanted to pioneer an SAS therapy support group? It seems like there may be a decently sized number of brave SASers this time. Here's your opportunity to spearhead everything!


Yeah, my SAD isn't as bad anymore really. Be nice to meet some people though and try this out. I keep putting back the support group idea because of my mood but I haven't forgotten; this might be a good way to get it started.

I had it suggested from a person who was interested in coming that we meet at hot dog on stick... Easy to remember so I think that's a good idea. 1 PM at tables in front of hotdog on a stick. I'll bring a sign or something still.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

So my car's still out of commission so it doesn't look like I'll be able to make it tomorrow. :sigh I'm curious to hear how it all goes though.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, spasdf.

Lostsoul, 1 pm it is then at hot dog on stick.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah sorry we'll miss you, spasdf. Hopefully you can make it to the next one.

I got a new PM notification but didn't actually get the PM itself. I'm not sure if it just didn't come through, or if the sender retracted/unsent it, which I dunno if that's even possible. So if that's you, please send directly to my e-mail address.

If you are a "maybe" or a "yes"-but-really-maybe-at-heart, it'd be really cool if you could confirm and/or give us a definitive decision super soon so we'll know to look for ya. Thanks 

I'll be there at 12:30pm. I'll probably bring my backpack along to stash my own lunch, so look for a guy with a backpack. 

I look forward to possibly making some new friends. See you guys there!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep. I'm going. 1PM it is!


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Count me out... I'd be too late :sigh


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or somethin*

Glad you can join us, Louis!



Airick10 said:


> Count me out... I'd be too late :sigh


Sorry for that, Airick. If you like, you can join us later in the day. We'll be mini-golfing or playing some tennis or bball or getting crazy somewhere probably.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I'll also bring my camera to capture some mementos. You better bring your own mask if you don't want to be seen. jk hehe; of course I'll ask permission first...or maybe just try to secretly catch some quick candid ones without being noticed.


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

Do any of you know what bball or tennis courts you'll be at, and about what time?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Invisible13 said:


> Do any of you know what bball or tennis courts you'll be at, and about what time?


It's hard to say. We'll have lunch and then play some mini golf. Then we may play tennis or bball at Schurr High School. If that doesn't work out, we might try Rosemead High School or one of several local parks. Your best bet is just to show up for lunch and/or minigolf so you can follow the crowd for the subsequent tennis/bball, wherever that may be. .

But I'll pm you my number just in case you can't make it to either lunch or minigolf but still wanna join us.

Edit: I haven't played tennis in so long and miss it a whole lot. It's been nearly a year. I've stopped only cus I don't have a regular partner anymore. You seem like a tennis guy, and so I hope you show up cus who knows maybe we'll end up being tennis buddies.


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

No I suck dude. Well I admit I can hit a mean serve once in a while.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Invisible13 said:


> No I suck dude. Well I admit I can hit a mean serve once in a while.


I'm not that great either, and rarely can I get a decent serve in, so it's all good.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Uh-oh it's DDAY! I'm a little nervous already. :hide


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

have fun today you guys!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey folks be sure to wear comfortable clothes and shoes! If you can, please don some non-black-soled shoes for tennis; we don't wanna get kicked out for the black skid marks.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

All right I'm heading down there now. See you guys! 

Deep breaths*


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

H-Hour! here I go! 

Edit: Race you there.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

haha. hopefully qolselanu can find everyone else this time. :b


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

barnabas said:


> haha. hopefully qolselanu can find everyone else this time. :b


So you didn't go this time either? Oh, elusive barnabas, with your disguise collection and mysterious nature. You'll still be going to Jersey though, right?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry guys,

I kind of got lost and couldn't find the minigolf place. Ended up wandering around Durfee Ave, found a school and recreation area but couldn't find the minigolf.

Hope you guys didn't have to wait for me, apologies, I should have carpooled with someone who knew where it is.

- Vince


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

jersey? :um

barnabas still can't drive legally, and even if she can, she still doesn't like the freeway very much. it would take _forever_ to get to the gathering. of course she could always ask her mommy to drop her off to meet some people she (barely) knows from the internet, but she'd rather not. :b


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

barnabas said:


> jersey? :um


Oh, just that cannabis expedition I was 80% joking about. I'm a vagabond loser with no life, so I'm always bringing up outlandish suggestions. I'm to be ignored, don't worry.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

vincebs said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> I kind of got lost and couldn't find the minigolf place. Ended up wandering around Durfee Ave, found a school and recreation area but couldn't find the minigolf.
> 
> ...


Hey Vince,

Yeah we were wondering what happened. I'm really sorry you got lost. I wish you had just called me for directions, but maybe you accidentally forgot your cell or to record the number. I know you'll be busy soon, but I really hope you can make the next one.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Invisible13 said:


> Do any of you know what bball or tennis courts you'll be at, and about what time?


Hey thanks for giving me a call! It was a really pleasant surprise. Sorry we missed you though. We actually ended up visiting 3 courts before we found one open at Almansor Courts near the YMCA in Alhambra. There were only three of us so it would have been nice if you could have been there to join for doubles, but maybe next time. If you're ever in the area though, feel free to PM or give me a call if you wanna hit a couple rallies.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

sasdf said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> > jersey? :um
> ...


make that a theme for one of the future gatherings. opcorn


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll contine my cell phone camera antics from the last gathering while the real pics from SpesVitae get put up.

Not the fastest or prettiest thing, but it's got 4 wheels, a couple of pedals, and it gets me places somehow! 


Yours truely. 


Yeaaaa, I'm sexy.


Hey look I'm nearly there. Right here is where I started to get pretty nervous.  But I recieved a warm welcome from everyone. 


This thing at the minigolf place took down 15 of my best dollars... 


But it was not in vain! Behold. 


Tennis is serious!


Oh, god what's happening!?!?


I came home, fell almost right asleep and woke up at around 2:30 with a painful ache in my left leg from all that tennis. It's 3:30 now and I don't think I can sleep - I'm wide awake. I think my endorphins are still spinning.  I had a good time. Let's do it again!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

There were two others who showed up for lunch but unfortunately couldn't make it to minigolf. After minigolf Louis, Eclectic and I played some tennis for a couple hours. It was exhausting in the end but a nice workout. =) 

Edit: Pictures Removed


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> There were two others who showed up for lunch but unfortunately couldn't make it to minigolf


Is that them there to the right in the second pic? :b


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

lol no. Those two there were just a romantic, happy-go-lucky couple messing around behind us. But I did ask them if they wanted a pic after hehe.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks like fun! Where did you guys go? It looks familiar. I'll try and make it next time.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

oh, gumaro. he moved to vegas a little too soon. :b


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Good looking group! I'm glad you guys had fun.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barnabas said:


> oh, gumaro. he moved to vegas a little too soon. :b


yes gumaro sometimes regrets moving to vegas. he misses california a lot. but gumaro does not miss the california traffic. he thinks its ridiculous


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

weren't there at least two successful meetings in socal about three years ago before the prolonged dry spell? why didn't gumaro go then? :stu


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i moved to vegas four years ago. i do remember one gathering that happend when i still lived in cali though. my SA was very high back then so i had no interest in going. and if i recall, it did not go so well.

i always thought you were new to this forum though


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Bah, I shoulda smiled in the pictures.  I'm not exactly used to being in pictures. Heh.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> Bah, I shoulda smiled in the pictures.  I'm not exactly used to being in pictures. Heh.


you the one with the dickies shirt?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

yessir


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I hope this is not too short a notice, but would anyone be interested in another gathering at Whittier Narrows for a potluck/bbq this upcoming Friday or weekend? We could also play some board games or cards, rent some bikes to explore the scenic park, rent some mini boats (not sure what they're actually called) to explore the lakes, maybe setup a badminton net, or throw a frisbee around. In the evening, maybe we can even go bowling...or not. The park is an ambitious idea in itself already. I resume school really soon and so kinda wanna end the freedom on a bang. Anyway, if there's enough interest, I'll post another thread about it. Let me know, thanks. =)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm up for that!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm if its on a saturday, i can make the 4 hour drive there. ive always wanted to go to one


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow you'd drive here all the way from Vegas just for this? We'd make you our guest of honor or something lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i expect to be treated like royalty :lol


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

We'd be sure to make it an event then haha. Well, I guess all SAS gatherings are in some way momentous occasions, but you already seem to have reached SAS celebridom status so the we'll try hard to make the meeting extra special and worth that long drive. Oh the pressure. But someday when I visit Vegas, hopefully you can treat me to one of them buffets in return, yeah? lol jk. Anyway, I hope more people express interest. At least 5 or 6 would be super duper.

Edit: I forgot the lol jk. But who knows maybe not hehe.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: re: LA Area: Lunch, MiniGolf, Tennis, Boba...or somethin*



Gumaro said:


> i always thought you were new to this forum though


barnabas _is _new, but *we *used to be here for about a year. then we found another forum and came back here only after the vt incident. :um

...we are tripolar.



> I'll post another thread about it.


do it. :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> But someday when I visit Vegas, hopefully you can treat me to one of them buffets in return, yeah?


you got it. the one that has been voted 'best of vegas' for a few years



barnabas said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > i always thought you were new to this forum though
> ...


:lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I just realized this. For the past few months whenever I would lie down, my neck would get this terrible pain on the left side. The pain went away on Sunday and Monday! I can feel it now though. Clearly we need more gatherings.


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I'll go

Louis, I'm glad to hear the gathering relieved the pain for you. I kind of have the opposite problem lol;I now have aches in my shoulders, traps, butt and thighs. Oh yeah, my stomach is still slightly sore too. I think it's from all the laughs I had at our terrible tennis play including the dozens of times we smacked the balls over the fence :lol Sorry, Mark, for the lack of competition hehe...but wait, you weren't immune to beginner mistakes either. I think you hit the ball outside the court fence twice! :b


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

All right folks so here's Part 3: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... tml#690791

cross fingers*



Eclectic said:


> I think you hit the ball outside the court fence twice! :b


Haha yeah I'm still a beginner lol. My left thumb muscle got super sore! But it was fun!


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey pinkeye, in addition to Gumaro gracing us with his presence, I have an extra incentive for you to come to this next gathering. I'll tell demoneyeskyo to come also . You could bring barnabas along and then we'd really have a party :kma


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

More people the better. 

Oh yeah, my legs are sore too.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

bwahaha. as much as we are all dying to go, barnabas doubts we will ever have the guts to actually go. she doesn't really have sa anymore, but she's still a lot more normal and socially acceptable when she's online. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow :boogie :boogie :boogie! You guys look great!  We need a gathering like that in Ohio. There are a ton of SASers here.

SpesVitae - have you lost weight, man?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

There aren't any more pictures of me lingering around in SAS besides those of these recent gatherings, right? lol. How did you know? But thanks for noticing. Yeah I've lost quite a bit of weight. I'm down about 115 pounds since I started working out and trying to eat right.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> There aren't any more pictures of me lingering around in SAS besides those of these recent gatherings, right? lol. How did you know? But thanks for noticing. Yeah I've lost quite a bit of weight. I'm down about 115 pounds since I started working out and trying to eat right.


Wow, that's amazing. Having met you in person, I never would've thought you'd been anything but a life-long in-shape dude. Yea, eating right is vital but VERY difficult for me. I've dropped about 50 lbs since I've started watching what I eat (and running on occasion). I'm quite a slothful pig by nature, so I have to fight some major inner demons just to not to put away 20 Rubio's tacos in a sitting!


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

I made this website for all of us in CALIFORNIA
and I will also go inquire at the Wellness Center here in Long Beach to see if they could give us a space for a support group.
The website has a working FORUM to communicate.
http://shyness.salvadorb.com


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

also check out the groups on MySpace by keyboarding Social Anxiety

join my new group:
http://groups.myspace.com/sadcalifornia


----------

